# Does this mean it is Human Grade???



## 86vette07 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey guys im paying a arm and leg for this stuff, I was told it is Pharmaceutical

however it looks UGL to me just w  a RX sign on it.. Any opinions or ever seen this around

I also got some winny in a black bag w same logo and company name

any advice would be great


----------



## TheExperiment (Jun 3, 2014)

it isn't HG... It is a decent attempt at trying to make it look HG.


----------



## Joliver (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks UG to me.


----------



## 86vette07 (Jun 3, 2014)

yea i agree pisses me off bc everyone at gym believes its HG just bc he is signed w my fit foods, and does shows here in Texas.. Does not come in a box or anything, no seal no hologram ect


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 3, 2014)

Euro Pharma?!?! I remember Euro Pharmacies (UnlceZ) Lol tell those fcks to change the name. And the 300mg/ml is a pretty big giveaway that it's not human grade. Usually 200 or 250 mg/ml for HG. And regardless, I wouldn't pay extra for HG gear unless it was Bayer or Watson.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2014)

Check all the bottle if u have more than one i guarantee they all have the same lot numbers or whatever on them.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

ugl for sure. you won't find any winny thats hg. I'd add pfizer to the acceptable true us pharm list.  but it is all 200mg/ml and test c

whats the good word ecks?? long time no see


----------



## DF (Jun 3, 2014)

Do they even make HG Test E?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 3, 2014)

DF said:


> Do they even make HG Test E?



Test E is much more common for TRT purposes over in European countries.
It's their cyp equivalent.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> ugl for sure. you won't find any winny thats hg. I'd add pfizer to the acceptable true us pharm list.  but it is all 200mg/ml and test c
> 
> whats the good word ecks?? long time no see


This ain't the sexy tall handsome nate i know is it?? Fukkin better be.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> This ain't the sexy tall handsome nate i know is it?? Fukkin better be.



you know it is amigo.....there can only be one my friend


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 3, 2014)

DF said:


> Do they even make HG Test E?



Bayer Testoviron is Test E


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 3, 2014)

nastyNate said:


> you know it is amigo.....there can only be one my friend


Holy shit. I was just telling these guys about u a few days ago . How the **** u been? Missed your ass. Go make an Intro thread and introduce yourself to everyone. 

This right here is one of the smartest gents I've ever met.


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 3, 2014)

hahaha nice man. Yea this past year, shit maybe more, Ive been working a shit load-probably too much and overall just short on time. you know how it goes, distracted with wife and kids and girlfriends. Things get busy. My fingers were atrophying so I figured I'd check this out


----------



## goodfella (Jun 3, 2014)

86vette07 said:


> yea i agree pisses me off bc everyone at gym believes its HG just bc he is signed w my fit foods, and does shows here in Texas.. Does not come in a box or anything, no seal no hologram ect



Then you should go call his lying sack of shit ass out at your gym infront of everyone! Make sure everyone hears it too! **** the bastard, hopefully he gets banned from the gym as well. And be sure to point out no HG grade test comes dosed at 300. Also point out, how in the states they use test-c and not E.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 3, 2014)

hope you didn't get raped on it too bad.  definitely only test cypionate 200 for US pharm grade.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 4, 2014)

My maximus trt test was 210mg/ml. It was from a compounding co.


----------



## Gt500face (Jun 4, 2014)

I came across a bottle of prop that looked similar to that one but a different lab. It had the Rx stamped on it too. I suspected it was UG immediately because I could tell that the label was homemade. The ink would smear when wet. I got it for free so I didnt give a shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 4, 2014)

Mu buddy makes the shit i use and he puts rx only on it too. Most labs do.


----------



## 86vette07 (Jun 17, 2014)

thanks for replies guys, but has anyone ever used this brand


----------



## speech (Aug 19, 2014)

bruhhh, that's euro pharms, that's the stuff unclez used to push


----------

